# deer hunting story



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

well i thought i would share a story i had from last year it was around december and it was gun season i had my brothers beretta semi 20 gauge with me i was pushing a bedding area in my woods BY my self hehe.. wel anyways i am walking and i have kicked up like 5 rabbits which made me mad cas everytime i hunt them i can't find them but when i ain't hunting them i do lol well anyways i was in this beding area and i here this walking like 2 feet behind my i swing my gun around and pull it to my shoulder thinking it was a coyote but it was a baby fawn it blew at me and stomped and i just looked at it and then it turned around and galloped on lol.. then the mama was running with it so i am like wat the heck lol.. i have been hunting for four years now i could of had my choice of 10 does each year atleast..i just wanted a buck well this year i got a bow so i am going to go for a buck then and then a doe gun season .. well just thought i would share that with you !


----------

